# Left Hand Drive on 1959 L-Model Gravely



## 30acres (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a 1959 L-Model with the 30-inch Mower/Brush Cutter attachment.

Had it since 1989 and it runs like a top. All original. Did have to replace the fan belt, muffler and exhaust pipe ten years ago.

My questions are............

At what point on the Gravely does the left hand drive start?

Is it only the mower attachment that is left hand drive or is it the actual Gravely machine?

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Lefthand mowers were the first that Gravely built. In 1958 they changed over to Righthand units. The leftys were built from 52-57. Later on, Gravely again built a lefthand 50" deck. Only the drive's output and blades changed, not the tractor's direction of the PTO.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Yes it is only the mower attachment that is a left hand drive. The first rotary mower was made in 1952, and was a threw bolt mower. In other words the bolt that held the blade on was all the way threw the drive. Then came the left hand drive 1954 &1955. In 1956 came the right hand drive with the SMALL plug on top. In 1958 the bush hog, or the one with the LARGE plug was made. Hope this helps. Glen


----------

